# RAMSHOT TAC POWDER



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get som Ramshot TAC powder in the Houston area. It's the recommended powder for the 110 gr Barnes TTSX for 308 that I'm wanting to try out.

I've recently tried the 110 gr TTSX with RL-15 in my 7mm-08 with some excellent results so far. Will post later.

THE JAMMER


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jammer

A 110 gr in a 30 caliber ? Whats up with that ?? Heck the bullet is no longer than it is wide probably tumble ha.

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Charlie,

I can't wait to play with this. 110 gr tsx with 57.0 gr of TAC shows 3511 fps out of a 24" bbl. I should be able to get 3350+ out of my model 7. Maximum expansion on the XXX on deer and hogs. Should be A fun load.

THE JAMMER


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jamm

Hope you can make it shoot..You know it will expand to maximum at most any velocity , that what I like about Barnes. 

Charlie


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I was buying it quite often recently at 10 Ring on Jones Road. 

TAC was kinda dirty for me in the 6.5 AR. Shot well but tons of soot on the cases even at top end loads. I have not shot any out of my 308 or in .223. Its supposed to be a good powder for lighter weight bullets in .223.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Ernest. I forgot about them. And Charlie my thoughts exactly about maximum expansion starting out as hot as they will. I'll post results.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

What about that new IMR powder? The 8000something XBR. It's supposed to be good with the lighter 30 bullets too. I have been reading a lot of good reports. 

I'm still trying to get my 75 grain 223 loads to 2800 fps from my 18" barrel. Supposedly TAC can get them there. I just don't like to see that it's a dirty powder :headknock


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Well, its dirty for me in 6.5 AR. But, thats a weird round. Real weird. Its a blown out 7.62 x 39, necked down to 6.5. Its not apples to apples with .308 or .223. 

75 @2800 in .223 out of an AR with an 18 inch tube? Bit of a tall order. 

Tac data from Ramshot for 75 BTHP at max. is only 2790 out of a 24 inch tube. Then again, bolts are cheap.

N540 will also get you there - 2831 - with a long barrel. 

Now, I luv, absolutely luv, the N's, including N540. Talk about some clean shooting stuff. N133 is my go to powder for the 6.5 AR, and N135 is my best shooter in .223 for mid-range bullet weights (55 to 62).


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I got some TAC at 10 ring the other day, and have loaded up about 3 sets of five of that 308 110 gr ttsx. Can't wait to shoot them this week end.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ernest-

The 75 grain loads that Black Hills loads for the military will get 2850 out of the 18" barrel. I am pretty sure they are using some sort of blended powder or something not available to the public. I checked the Sierra 5.56 load data and according to their data it is possible to get 2800 out of a 20" barrel. If I can get close to that I will be happy.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My version of Seirra (5th ed., 20 inch tube) gets you close with 77's using Tac, 2520, 2320, N140 and N540. Move up to 80's, and the speed king according to Seirra is 2520. 

But, new/current 2520 is different that it was awhile back. Tough to get those velocities today with new 2520. 

Thats how I ended up with N540. Still like 2520 though, and I've shot a bunch of it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks! I haven't been able to find the VV N-140 or 540 locally for a while now. I tried some N-135 but could never get any velocity out of it. I was way over the max load data too. I never saw any pressure signs but it just didn't seem to have the power I was looking for. The AR barely spit the brass out at the bench. It was pretty much falling out. I decided to save that powder and try it with some lighter stuff. Accuracy was excellent, just really slow over the chrono.


----------

